# Sikhi Saroop - Its Relevance In Today Context



## KSKhalsa (Aug 24, 2005)

In today everybody want to make his/her child Singh without himself/herself becoming Singh, means a Lion who doesnot trim his beard or doesnot destroy his natural Saroop. So can modern youth expect his/her child to be Singh without making himself Singh? I have a doubt, but may be possible if miracle happens or Previous Karams of children are so powerful to pursue them to choose the "Bikham Penda". Only cowards doesnot follow this path and try to find the easiest way to live the life.

Rehat Pyari Mujh Ko Sikh Pyara Nahin

First, let I shall synchronize my physical virtue in the shape, which Almighty want to see me. Second, I shall pray for my internal synchronization with HIS tune and Last , with HIS grace if I will able to see HIM everywhere.

I'm pretty sure who so ever want to meet God will have only a dream if he/she doesnot see HIM in his lifeterm. So

Eho tera awsar eho teri baar Ghat bheeter tun dekh vichar

KSKhalsa


----------



## Lionchild (Aug 26, 2005)

calling yourself singh or kaur or even khalsa and not living up to the basic sikhi principles is even worse than not haveing those name in the first place.

Be sure that when you call yourself khalsa (like myself) that you have every desire to become pure or khalsa, and to follow the sikh prinicples at all time, wearing 5 k's is also recommended.

I often wonder whether this is relivant for todays youth :hmm:


----------

